
Theranos investors who pledge not to sue get Elizabeth Holmes’ shares for free - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/theranos-investors-who-pledge-not-to-sue-get-elizabeth-holmes-shares-for-free/
======
trevyn
She's giving out her shares to existing investors in exchange for immunity, so
she will lose majority control in exchange for not going to jail, and the bits
will be salvaged. Kind of like a settlement, I guess?

"she showed 'a level of selflessness and grace reflecting her commitment to
the company’s success.'"

Wow. Just wow. That is some masterful spin.

~~~
georgeecollins
Yes wow! She is agreeing to give up some shares in a company that would
probably be worthless after the lawsuit, in exchange for avoiding that
lawsuit. Not all of them, some of them. Win win. A saint.

~~~
ThrustVectoring
It might be worth it for wresting majority control from Holmes, which means
that the company could be shut down and liquidated for whatever remaining cash
is on hand (rather than continuing to operate some probably-worthless
projects).

